# Garage ceiling has 2X4 joists-will it hold?



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

Your fine for hanging drywall, the 2x4 ceiling joists are there to keep the walls from falling away from the weight of roof load. If your concerned double them up.


----------



## jamesdart (Jun 7, 2006)

i dont think it will be fine. i see you already have some sort of hangers, but it doesnt sound like enough. not for my own garage anyway. the 2x4s are going to sag from the weight of the sheetrock. dont even think about putting storage on top of a 22' span of 2x4s either. if it is only going to hang a sheetrock cieling, i think you can run hangers from your roof framing. i would put a hanger every 4', maybe even mount them so you are trianglating and creating a truss like system, and cats every 4' between the 2x4s. what are you going to have 12 4x10 sheets? its a lot of wieght, even thought it is spread out. what are the centers on the 2x4s?


----------



## markd (Mar 4, 2007)

centers are 16" on 2 x 4's

I was thinking of adding some eye hooks and aircraft cable here and there going up to the roof rafters for extra support-actually every other 2x4 to rafter 2x6 on both sides


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Are you sure what you have isn't trusses?


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

sounds like old school glued and nailed plywood plate trusses? the top cord will help support the bottom via vertical ties. ive designed and calculated the stresses on these, a LOT of work... but fun. post a picture and we can make a better judgement.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

What he is describing are what I call collar ties. They are not designed to take a downward load. They keep the walls from spreading apart. Adding a few braces, like a truss, should be fine to add support for drywall. Aircraft cable would work but be expensive compared to lumber. Its a garage for petes sake, lets not go to EE school on this, just beef up the structure a bit, rock and unsulate. If it sags a little no one will notice. (It wont if you beef it up)


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

yes we know what collar ties are, couldnt tell for sure from the description.


----------



## markd (Mar 4, 2007)

I will post some photos when I get a round to it.
There are 1/2 inch plywood pieces about 8 inches wide on every joist to roof rafter about 7 foot from each wall that is 24 foot long in the span of the 2x4's. then there are the same plywood pieces extended from the rafters to the joists right at the center of the 24 foot span-I believe they are holding up the 2x4's-I think it is fine, but I am going to put up a couple aircraft wire and eyebolts on every other joist just to be sure. It was built in 1975ish and has been okay since then without the weight of the new drywall ceiling. 
thanks!


----------



## jamesdart (Jun 7, 2006)

if there are 3 braces per tie, it will probably be fine, i was thinking only one at each end.


----------



## Baron (Jan 6, 2009)

I have seen this a few times before but I wouldn't hang drywall on 2x4 ceiling joist 16 OC more than 11-12 feet. More than that span I would definitely recommend additional support that doesn't increase the rafter load, especially if the rafters are already as minimal as the ceiling joists.

One way is to make a W brace from the ceiling to the rafter by dividing the ceiling span by three and the rafter span to the ridge in half and connecting those points with spruce 1x8's or 1x6s

Every other joist or third joist should stiffen the ceiling correctly then strap it for drywall. If you wanted a little storage space down the middle of the attic space install bracing on them all and install a floor down the middle area that is created.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Baron, you're resurrecting a post from nearly two years ago.


----------



## DanWould (Jan 6, 2009)

thekctermite... it may be an old thread but co-incidentally I came looking for help with similar questions... I have a garage which is a little over 4 meters wide by nearly 7 meters deep. It has a pitch roof tiled. And ceiling joists of 2x4 at 16" spacing. I'm seriously considering adding insulation as I use this as a workshop as well as a garage. But I'm concerned the 2x4's across the 4 meter span aren't enough if I end up adding some sheet material as a ceiling + insulation + some kind of boarding to allow light storage in the loft space. (I can easily flex a joist by hand) I'd love some suggestions on what I should to to ensure that it is strong enough. I don't have much storage up there, but it would be nice to allow reasonable usage of that space. If I'm going to spend money to benefit from insulation I might as well do things properly. But what.. and how? 

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Baron (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry about that. I didn't actually look at the date until I had posted a more informed reply.


----------

